# newmember



## sixeyes (Feb 8, 2008)

:T new member robin reed logan ohio


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Robin!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy the forums. This is a great place!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whats up sixeyes


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Robin.
I lived down there for 16 years ( that was 20 years ago.) I still have a place down there off Rt. 595. I'll be down there in early march to open the place up and do some relaxing. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations! You're now a part of a terrific online forum. Many would say online family. This site has a wealth of information and you may never meet another bunch of people so willing to help you put more fish in your boat or on the shore.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Welcome sixeyes!! Great site here!! You'll get some great reports on here. Where do do most of your fishing?


----------



## Rockfish41 (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome robin,great site with lots of good info


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Can anyone show or tell me how to get a pict. up with my screen name???


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I figuired it out!!! this computer crap is a lot harder than catchn fish!!


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Welcome Sady, enjoy the learning expierence, it won't belong before
you can distinguish the good from
the b.s.


----------

